# JVM und Win XP



## zeromancer (10. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe J2SE 1.4.2.03 installiert, zum einen wegen des JRE, zum anderen wegen der JVM. Letztere arbeitet in den Browsern auch gut, nur einige Programme scheinen darauf nicht zu reagieren, wie z.B. das Domino Toolkit for WebSphere. Es sagt schon bei der Installation, dass keine JVM gefunden wurde. 

Wie stelle ich das JRE ein, damit es als Standard JVM unter Win XP erkannt wird?
Ich habe keine Lust, die Microsoft JVM nachzuinstallieren...

Danke für Eure Tipps!


----------



## Christian Fein (10. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von zeromancer _
> *Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe J2SE 1.4.2.03 installiert, zum einen wegen des JRE, zum anderen wegen der JVM. Letztere arbeitet in den Browsern auch gut, nur einige Programme scheinen darauf nicht zu reagieren, wie z.B. das Domino Toolkit for WebSphere. Es sagt schon bei der Installation, dass keine JVM gefunden wurde.
> ...



Ich bin ja alles andere als ein Windowskenner  Aber setze die Umgebungsvariablen
JAVA_HOME=C:\java2sdk
und dann den Path anpassen:
PATH=%PATH%;%JAVA_HOME%\bin

Das geht irgendwie über Arbeitsplatz - Eigenschaften des Systems - Irgendwo ist ein Erweitert Button / oder war es Umgebungsvariablen? 

Naja unter unix ists einfacher


----------



## zeromancer (10. Februar 2004)

Danke Dir, aber das alles ist wunderbar: das, was hier Macke macht, ist der Installer des Toolkits - so wie alle Installer von IBM, die auf InstallShield for Java beruhen.

Falls jemand das gleiche Problem hat, hier also die Lösung:

Der Installer darf nicht aus einem, na sagen wir mal "komplizierten" Verzeichnis heraus gestartet werden, d.h. keine Sonderzeichen, Leerzeichen oder sonstiges darf enthalten sein. Auch spielt die Verzeichnistiefe eine große Rolle.
So hat das bei mir bspw. nicht geklappt, als die Datei im Verzeichnis

@ Downloads\Domino Toolkit for WebSphere 1.2

gelegen hat.
Als ich sie von der Root des Laufwerks startete, ging es auf einmal.
Verrückt, diese IBMler, aber es steckt ja schon im Namen:

IBM = immer besser manuell ;-)


----------

